# 60 cube hardscape critique and aquascape suggestions.



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Ive been building a 20 gallon long and a 60 gallon cube as of late and though I finished the 20 gallon I am about to fill my 60 and would appreciate some feedback and critiques on my hardscape before its submersed. 

Ive chosen river stone and spiderwood as my hardscape materials. Riverstone scaping is new to me. The substrate is caribsea flora max and caribsea super naturals sand. The stone when wet is very dark grey. 

This tank will be home to rummy nose tetras, pristilla tetras, corydoras pygmaeus, otocinclus, amano shtimp, "bamboo shrimp", a flame dwarf gourami and a siamensis algae eater. 

I will be growing; 
ludwigia repens
Bacopa
Wisteria
Hygrophila 
A. Reineckii mini
Pellia
Riccia
Valisnaria asiatica
An assortment of Buce
Monte Carlo (thinking between some of the rocks)
And anubias nana and nana petite
Also considering some crypts. 
Suggestions on plants and placement would be appreciated and considered. 

Roy sold me on the fluval freshwater and plant 2.0 and so far it seems like a solid light. Co2 is provided by a 20# tank with a gla gro series regulator and an inline atomic difuser. I will be monitoring ph on this tank constantly with a pinpoint ph meter. Nutrients that will be used are the GLA EI pack, and considering osmocote root tabs, if not then the api tabs Ive been using perhaps. I do have excel but dont know if it will actually be needed beyond the high tech jump. All water is re-mineralized ro water. Thanks for checking out my projects!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

The tank is full, and planted. Still clearing up but here is how it turned out. I will be adding more fish in time as I can aquire the right numbers and quarantine them. I feel like a 2nd fluval 2.0 msight be called for to get even lighting on this tank. The 24 inch cube is just big enough to see the light drop off around 18 inches. My substrate is mounded up 6 inches deep in the back giving all my stems 18 inches to the surface and appropriate par as far as I know, time will tell. I capped my floramax with 20 lbs eco complete to raise the hill and added pebbles and smaller stones to make the bank feel more natural. Believe it or not all those plants came from my 15 gallon column and I still threw some out (couldnt use my monte carlo carpet anywhere, and had way too many vals). My GLA kit is on the way and should be here this week. So far no issues (fingers crossed). I know powerheads and sprqy bars in view for many are a no no, but placement here is tricky because of the tanks location. It is very easy to work on and thats nice. I will eventually look into glassware, as long as the tank is properly functioning I would rather complete stocking first.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks good. Personally I'd trim the moss a bit.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Agent69 said:


> Looks good. Personally I'd trim the moss a bit.


Thank you. Most definitely, I let it shag out a bit before the transfer.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks good. You don't see too many river stone scapes. You did a really nice job!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Looks good. You don't see too many river stone scapes. You did a really nice job!


Thank you! I almost went a different direction with the stone but my wife convinced me to use river stone and Im glad she did. Our tanks face each other in the same room and having a similar hardscape build really tied everything together nicely. The hardest part about scaping with riverstone is natural placement, very easy to make those stones appear as if they were placed there intentionally. Eventually I'll get some glassware to clean up the tubes on the left side, but everything is running smoothly for now.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Clearing up, though my clown pleco found a place do dig... luckily it wont wreck the scape or bother plants where he chose to live so that will be his spot I suppose. I moved a couple plant groups around. Having the nana and nana petites spread out was driving my inner ocd insane and resulted in me getting my arms wet again. The A. Reineckii looks super happy and has got some color back as well as nice flat, straight leaves (my ludwigia over grew it before the move). I also trimmed the riccia tighter to the branches, man is that stuff messy or what!? Lol if you like skimming pools, youll like riccia. The beauty is worth the effort though imo. 

I got the flame dwarf gourami and the siamensis and they have been in qt since last week. The gourami was very gaunt and looked terrible. Im happy to report his health is bouncing back. His eyes are no longer sunken, his weight is coming back and his color as well. Ive been feeding him frozen foods soaked in metronidazole and focus with garlic and since the diet change no more stringy white poop, his appetite is back and hes acting more like a healthy gourami. Ime these fish are generally kept in substandard conditions (especially at chain stores) and exposure to so many other fish and poor water conditions during that time ensures paracites and disease. The siamensis algae eater is tiny, smaller than my rummy nose tetra males even and in great health but still in qt to be safe. 

Today I order the rest of my corydoras pygmaeus school, and pick up more ottos. My micro crabs are loving life in the 60, Ive never seen them so active. They may be having a rock crab identity crisis... They have been growing as well and can now be seen from some distsnce. Next on the list is more rummy nose tetras, then pristilla tetras. Honestly wouldnt mind getting more Sunkist shrimp either if I can find them, they look killer in a planted tank.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

After the fluval fiasco in my tank things got a little weird, and algae reared its ugly head in an unwelcome and overwhelming presence. I managed to knock most of the algae at this point and decided for a re-scape as I felt my fish could be displayed better. The scape needs to grow in now, the fish do seem less bored and more interactive with their environment. 

This tank is now housing;
Ludwigia Repens
Hygrophila pinnetifida 
Staurogyne Repens
Numularia
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Valisnaria Asiatica
Alternanthera Reineckii Mini
Hygrophila Difformis
Proserpinaca Palustris
Rotala Butterfly Type 2
Bucephalandra Giant
Riccia Fluitans
X-Mas Moss

Fish:
20 Rummynose Tetras
12 Pristella Tetras
4 Farlowella short nose
6 otocincllus
1 clown pleco
1 flame red dwarf gourami
1 neon blue stiphodon goby
6 corydoras pygmaeus (will be more soon) 
I also have 14 Amano shrimp in there.


----------



## hivemindhermit (Oct 19, 2017)

Love the rescape, great job! Looking forward to seeing it grown in!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Thanks! Im taking it all in for a bit while I decide what revisions it needs. I would love to get some more root detail, and Im feeling an itch to locate a better stump for the left side.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

big square tanks must be awesome to scape


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Thanks! Yeah, square tanks are great, so many options to play with and awesome depth. This one is my first cube.


----------



## BeeBop (Nov 4, 2017)

I can see where the fish would like the rescape better. I actually like both, great job.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

MikeHickey said:


> I can see where the fish would like the rescape better. I actually like both, great job.


Thanks Mike! Its a work in progress til it reaches that perfect balance in my mind, hopefully it just gets better.
Ill be taking a trip into the Sierras Monday for some inspiration and to look for some aquascape material, hoping to find some nice rock and manzanita. 

The more I look at my cube the more I can see a scape with 5 or so species of plants dominating larger areas, I think thats where its heading as the fishkeeper in me wants to see my fish pop against a more contrasting scene and the garden enthusiast in me wants to see larger, fuller plants.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Love it. Been thinking about collecting local river rock for my new tank coming up and this confirms that the round style rocks can indeed look fantastic and it's not "required" to use exotic ADA inspired rock from Japan to create an amazing hardscape. I just wish I was lucky enough to live in an area where aquarium appropriate wood was easy to source and collect. Being mid-Atlantic on the east coast...not such great options as you guys on the left coast and the availability of Mazanita wood.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

New haul of goodies! Another rescape is in the works. Found a local spot to sandblast some manzanita I found so im waiting on that. Ill be testing the rocks this week to determine suitability. The large piece is 18" long and over 40lbs. My 4 year old son had a blast looking for wood and rocks with dad.


----------



## phillydubs (Nov 30, 2017)

That is awesome! This is a cool thread, lots of info...

I can't wait until my kids can get involved and dirty and help out!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Nubster said:


> Love it. Been thinking about collecting local river rock for my new tank coming up and this confirms that the round style rocks can indeed look fantastic and it's not "required" to use exotic ADA inspired rock from Japan to create an amazing hardscape. I just wish I was lucky enough to live in an area where aquarium appropriate wood was easy to source and collect. Being mid-Atlantic on the east coast...not such great options as you guys on the left coast and the availability of Mazanita wood.


Funny, how shale, siltstone and the like can fetch such incredible prices. I believe ohko stone for example is simply mudstone with calcite deposits dissolved from them, acidic rain and run off can cause such things to happen giving the rock its scaly appearance and character. Im no geologist mind you, learning much myself. The area I recently visited was carved out by ancient glaciers and had lots of cool rock everywhere, so much in fact I would need a geologist to help me understand all I was looking at in its entirety, from mountains of granite and marble, to limestone caves, copper rich streams with crystal clear turqoise water flowing through them, to piles of shale schist and slate from giant slides on the sides of mountains to various forms of volcanic geology as there are ancient dormant and dead volcanos in this area as well making available lava rock in various forms and obsidian if one knows where to look. Manzanita here grows to over 20ft tall and wide covering mountain sides and gorges so thick it can be hard to hike through and boy does it burn. Beautiful country we have just outside our doors, I think more folks need to just take a hike. ???


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

phillydubs said:


> That is awesome! This is a cool thread, lots of info...
> 
> I can't wait until my kids can get involved and dirty and help out!


Thanks! I love how this hobby opens doors to understanding nature as a whole, and keeps us constantly learning. Truly a wonderful thing to teach our children and so rewarding. My crib was next to an aquarium when I was brought home from the hospital and Ive loved aquariums and all things aquatic ever since. Did my first water change when I was 4 and never really stopped. Lol


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Grabbed more manzy!!!


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

you two are killing it! 
Kaquatics here


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

KrypleBerry said:


> Funny, how shale, siltstone and the like can fetch such incredible prices. I believe ohko stone for example is simply mudstone with calcite deposits dissolved from them, acidic rain and run off can cause such things to happen giving the rock its scaly appearance and character. Im no geologist mind you, learning much myself. The area I recently visited was carved out by ancient glaciers and had lots of cool rock everywhere, so much in fact I would need a geologist to help me understand all I was looking at in its entirety, from mountains of granite and marble, to limestone caves, copper rich streams with crystal clear turqoise water flowing through them, to piles of shale schist and slate from giant slides on the sides of mountains to various forms of volcanic geology as there are ancient dormant and dead volcanos in this area as well making available lava rock in various forms and obsidian if one knows where to look. Manzanita here grows to over 20ft tall and wide covering mountain sides and gorges so thick it can be hard to hike through and boy does it burn. Beautiful country we have just outside our doors, I think more folks need to just take a hike. ???


Same thing with dried up sticks...lol...I finally broke down and spent $50 on branches from a dead bush...lol...insane...just because I live in the wrong part of the country and it's difficult to find appropriate wood (and I'm kinda lazy...lol) for a fish tank here. Rocks...no problem.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> you two are killing it!
> Kaquatics here


Hey! 
Im dying to do this rescape, finally have all I need. The 7.1 cube is getting a scape finally too! Nigel95 I believe his name is in here inspired me to recreate a bit of the forrest in our tank so the little cube will be interesting no doubt. Nigel did a beautiful job with his tanks.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

New centerpiece for my 60 cube me thinks. Just need to clean and sink it all now. This along with a bunch of gneiss I found recently should feel real natural and get this project moving towards its intended destination.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

New scape is up! The riparium portion will be put together this week. ? Im beat so keeping this one short and sweet. A short vid https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc-aMtpgi87/


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Update for the 60 cube, everything is filling in beautifully.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

An update on the cube, and a couple of fun projects on the side. 


<a href="https://ibb.co/fXO9vS"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/fXO9vS/20180325_171502.jpg" alt="20180325_171502" border="0"></a>

The 20 gallon long


The 15 gallin paludarium


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks very good, now all you need is a nice camera to photograph your impeccable tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Looks very good, now all you need is a nice camera to photograph your impeccable tank 🙂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, something other than my phone would be nice... 🙂


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

The 60 cube is still going strong!

The frog paludarium is also growing in nicely.
<a href="https://ibb.co/co5KMJ"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/co5KMJ/20180503_084704.jpg" alt="20180503_084704" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/gB361J"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/gB361J/20180503_214058.jpg" alt="20180503_214058" border="0"></a>


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, first of all you’re cube looks absolutely gorgeous, sometimes it is not easy to scape a cube but you nailed it.

Make some really good pictures and enter a competition,again great job.

Cheers


----------

